
BIDS Receives Sloan Foundation Grant to Contribute to NumPy Development - happy-go-lucky
https://bids.berkeley.edu/news/bids-receives-sloan-foundation-grant-contribute-numpy-development
======
dplarson
This is great to hear! Also, the video linked in the article [1] provided a
nice overview of the work that will be supported by the grant.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fowHwlpGb34](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fowHwlpGb34)

